# Snails able to walk on Eco-complete substrate?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Many many moons ago, I saw a picture in a book(pre-internet days) of a snail "walking" across the edge of a razor blade with the edge facing straight up. Typical garden snail.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well mine haven't left me any nasty messages written in blood....so I'd guess they do just fine


----------



## Griffith Sky-Treader (Jul 26, 2015)

The snails will be fine. I don't use Eco-complete, but I have pieces of lava rock in my tank and the snails climb over it like nobody's business. Do remember that a snail's foot is very slimy and therefore smoothens out the path they're on.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

My trumpet snails crawl on and dig through Eco-Complete just fine.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep, all of my snails were fine when I had eco. I have nerites, mystery and MTS.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 120 with eco. snails are fine. I have a 55 and used that black diamond blasting sand....they even are fine on that stuff.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

My nerites haven't ever had a problem [emoji1] I think your golden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I use eco complete and have no problems at all with any of the species of my snails


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a tank with eco-complete and another with black diamond sand and the snails are fine in both. Although the MTS seem to prefer the sand and the Assassin snails seem to prefer the eco-complete.


----------

